# Walking the limit......



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c37lO5Sp-m4#t=207

any animal will do !


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

lotsasteam;

You may want to peruse the Whimsical forum. Eric is one of our regular contributors, and he has already posted his moose videos there.

This is not intended as criticism; just as a friendly "heads up."

Regards,
David Meashey


----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanx,always learning something new !


----------



## Phippsburg Eric (Jan 10, 2008)

This was a fun project!.

The moose was carved from a block of soft pine, and the figure modeled using sculy clay.. Both were painted with acrylic hobby paints.


----------

